

Ask HN: Any professional services that help you raise money? - no-go-mojo

Hi HN,<p>You know how when you want to get coverage in the media, you hire a PR firm. It just facilitates a connection in a few to many relationship. Few=NYT/TC, many=you/every other startup.<p>The money guys are in the same boat (VCs and angels) as the media folks. Few of them, many of us. Are there any services who will pitch to them for you till they land you funding, like PR firms do for coverage? (c)
======
rmason
Sounds like a reasonable argument, but you're wrong. The only thing they want
is your money. I put these guys in the same boat as the angel groups that
charge you an upfront fee to make an application.

Here's Brad Feld's take:

[http://www.askthevc.com/wp/archives/2011/08/are-people-
who-c...](http://www.askthevc.com/wp/archives/2011/08/are-people-who-claim-to-
be-vc-brokers-
legit.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+askthevc+%28Ask+the+VC%29)

~~~
abbasmehdi
How about "only pay us in equity or cash if you raise funding based on our
introduction."? So you pay for results.

FYI: name an industry and I'll show you someone selling snake oil in it.

